# My MAC Collection



## fletch50 (May 30, 2005)

sorry, I don't have any pics, but here is the MAC section of my stash....

Eyeshadows:
Bark
Honesty
Greensmoke
Meadow 
Steamy
Motif
Gesso
Shroom
Vanilla 
Idol Eyes
Pink Freeze
Stroke of Midnight
Phloof
Vex
Satin Taupe
Parfait Amour
Tilt
Parrot
Guacamole
Goldbit
Riviera Rose
Retrospeck
Shale
Beautiful Iris
Amethyst
Woodwinked
Bitter
Vapour
Swish
Metamorph
Meadowland
Oceanique

Mineralize Shadows:
Whim
Aristocrat
Little Madame

Quads:
Color Scheme #2
Tempt Me
Tease Me
Diana Eyes 1

Palettes:
Holidazzle Coral Eyes x7
Printout Eyes x6 Cool
Adorne Crystal
Adorne Jewel
Adorne Jem

Paints:
Untitled
Graphito
Stilife
Shimma
Artjam
Chartru
Canton Candy
Mauvism
Magrittes

Shadesticks:
Lucky Jade
Taupographic
Beige-ing
Gentle Lentil
Gracious Me
Silverbleu

Pigments:
Blue (sample)
Pink Pearl (sample)
Melon (sample)
Old Gold
Violet
Coco Beach (sample)
Fairylite
Pink Opal (sample)
Steel Blue (sample)
Green Brown (sample)
Dark Soul (sample)
All Girl
Frozen White (sample)
Pink Bronze (sample)
Kitschmas
White Gold
Cornflower
Coco
Deckchair

Glitter:
Neon 60's
Rocking Orange (sample)
Lustdust
Gold Garnish
Purplette

Glitter Cream in Playmate Pink

Shimmersouffle:
Gold Mousse
Shimmeratti

Powerpoint Liners:
Engraved
Navy Stain

Eye Kohl: Icon Eyes

Glitter Liner:
Oxidate
Mercuric 
Saucepot
Peacocky
Glamour Gold

Fluidline: Blacktrack

Moisture Cover concealer: NC15

Studio Tech foundation: NC15

Blot Powder: Medium

Blush:
Ladyblush (blushcreme)
Honor
Celebrity Pink
Golden Kitty/Primpin'

Mineralize Skinfinish: Pleasureflush

Beauty Powder: Pretty Baby

Pressed Iridescent Powder: Ice

Lipliners:
Spice
Dervish
Oak
Vino
Little Tease

Lipstick:
O
Hug Me
Eden Rocks
Syrup
Glamapuss
Capricious
Giddy 
Sophisto
Plumful
Sweetie
Bunny Pink (x3)
Girl Next Door
Viva Glam V
Viva Glam II
Rococo
Gel
Pervette
Miss Ross
Madame B
Fabby
High Tea

Palettes:
Adorne Lips x6 Gem
Viva Glam Palette 2004

Prolongwear:
Rose Runner
Fine and Mellow

Lipglass:
Prrr
Lovechild
Pop Mode
Nymphette
Gaze
Song and Dance
Zazoom
Magic Spell
Viva Glam V
Nico
Fleur de Light
Cavalier
Courting Rose
Sweet Inspiration

Lipglass Tasti:
Sweet Brule
Watermelonny
Peach Creme

Shadebender: Iridescently

Gloss: Little Pink

Lipglass Ribbon Stains:
Chicmates
Spun Pink

Tinted Lip Conditioner:
Petting Pink
Mon Cherry

Holiday Sets:
Glitter Treats 2003
Glitter Treats 2004
Lipglass Minis 2004
Lipglass Tastis minis 2004


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 31, 2005)

WOW you've got alot Stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!I'd love to see a pic


----------



## fletch50 (May 31, 2005)

I'll see what I can do about getting a pic!  I work at the Bay, so I get a bit of an employee discount on cosmetics, so that helps quite a bit when addidng to my collection


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

You've got lots of great stuff!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 20, 2005)

sounds like a great stash! love to c some pics


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

I WOULD love to see some pics...U HAVE A WONDERUFUL AND LARGE COLLECTION hon


----------

